# How many gallons in a 2ft x 1ft x 1ft?



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

I just saw a tank that I liked that was described as 2 feet by 1 foot by 1 foot. Anyone know how many gallons that equals?
Thanks.
Clare


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

If I remember isn't 12 x 12 x 24 the standard size of a 15g


----------



## pKaz (Mar 27, 2009)

x2 for the 15g roud:


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

7.5g per cubic foot. You have two cubic feet (if you are measuring on the inside of the tank), so 15g like Firestarter said.


----------

